# A series of routing tutorials for beginners



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-b...g-tutorial-beginners-part-one.html#post178779

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-b...g-tutorial-beginners-part-two.html#post180383

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-b...tutorial-beginners-part-three.html#post187169

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-b...-tutorial-beginners-part-four.html#post207002

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-b...-tutorial-beginners-part-five.html#post353813


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Harry!

Here are all of the tutorials in pdf format. I really hope this helps everyone enjoy the tutorials Harry has so graciously taken the time to photograph and document for us.

Darrin


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Darrin, I just do not know how you found the time to do this so quickly, you must have taken time off work. Once again my thanks and hopefully newcomers will derive a better understanding of routing, and it goes without saying that any questions whether on the forum, by PM or email will be quickly answered.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Thanks to you both for taking the time to make the files 


============



darrink said:


> Thanks Harry!
> 
> Here are all of the tutorials in pdf format. I really hope this helps everyone enjoy the tutorials Harry has so graciously taken the time to photograph and document for us.
> 
> Darrin


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You know me Bob, like you, nothing is too much trouble and it appears that Darrin shares the same philosophy.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Excellent work and a great resource here. Stickied!


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Harry and Darrin:

Great work!! Many thanks!! You guys make a great team!!

Cassandra


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

harrysin said:


> You know me Bob, like you, nothing is too much trouble and it appears that Darrin shares the same philosophy.


That is the way I am also. I enjoy working with wood and metal and computers and and and...... If I am going to do something, I may as well go all out. I have learned a lot from all of the post that I have read on here, and this is just a small token of appreciation.

Darrin


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Cassandra said:


> Harry and Darrin:
> 
> Great work!! Many thanks!! You guys make a great team!!
> 
> Cassandra


Thank you Cassandra! I have to say, I think I had the easy part.

You also do great work. I have always looked forward to your posts, as they are always filled with positive attitude. I like your table and your homemade lift, it shows quality and a lot of thought and ideas.

Darrin


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Great work guys.
Harry, if you ever wanted to just make the pdf yourself, there is a program called 'cute pdf writer' it's a free download that installs as a virtual printer. After you layout your photos and text in a word document, photoshop, or paint image, what ever really, you just click print, and select cute pdf as your printer and you're done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gav, I will download that program out of curiosity, but the chances of me being able to actually use it are pretty remote.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with all the above posts Thank you both :agree:


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, thanks Harry and Darrin ... great timing, as I just got my router and will be making some sawdust after the first.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Inscrutable said:


> Wow, thanks Harry and Darrin ... great timing, as I just got my router and will be making some sawdust after the first.


Not only are you welcome, but don't be shy to ask questions and show us your progress


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Learning these techniques is all about preparation and repetition. A good set of tutorials, well done. I really liked the rectangular trivet.


----------



## Goelz2011 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes. Thank You both. I am off to Home Depot because I am inspired.


----------



## phramed (Dec 20, 2010)

*thanks*

gosh, what can i say that all ready hasn't? thanks!!


----------



## alittlebit (Aug 19, 2008)

thank you both for a great job..I can sure use these


----------



## jasonra (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey I was just woundering I'm makeing fly boxes and was woundering what the best way to router out the centers are Thxs


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jasonra said:


> Hey I was just woundering I'm makeing fly boxes and was woundering what the best way to router out the centers are Thxs


I'm assuming that a "fly" box is for keeping items for fishing, if so, I think that this method that I used some time ago for a cufflink box may be the better way to make such a box.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## cambi (Feb 4, 2011)

This is a good start and help
THANKS!

cambi


----------



## ar_challenger (Feb 5, 2011)

already powered through some drawer fronts--look pretty good. Now to read the pdf's and see how I could have done better! Appreciate the docs...


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

*thanks*



harrysin said:


> *http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/21306-routing-tutorial-beginners.html*
> 
> *http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/21412-routing-tutorial-beginners-2-a.html*
> 
> ...


thanks digger 
handy 
stuart.england


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

v v v v handy 
thanks 
stuart watson 
england


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Great work two the both of You! Harry on the demonstrarion, and Darrin on the presentation! I went through it pags by page, and enjoyed it as well! Thanks!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're very kind Howard, yes Darrin did a great job of converting my zip files to pdf's. I've since got a program for making pdf's but it might just as well be in Dutch!


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

harrysin said:


> You're very kind Howard, yes Darrin did a great job of converting my zip files to pdf's. I've since got a program for making pdf's but it might just as well be in Dutch!



Harry,
I know you can do it. The pdf converter I use is more like a printer. When you go to print the file, instead of using your default printer, there should be a pdf option that you can choose to print to. PM if you need some help, or maybe we could hook up on Skype.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

dutchman 46 said:


> Great work two the both of You! Harry on the demonstrarion, and Darrin on the presentation! I went through it pags by page, and enjoyed it as well! Thanks!!


Thanks Howard. I really enjoyed doing it for everyone. It helps to be able to scroll through the tutorial instead of clicking on each individual picture.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

darrink said:


> Harry,
> I know you can do it. The pdf converter I use is more like a printer. When you go to print the file, instead of using your default printer, there should be a pdf option that you can choose to print to. PM if you need some help, or maybe we could hook up on Skype.


I fear that you would be banging your head against a brick wall Darrin, things that I don't have a deep interest in just refuse to stay in my limited memory bank. perhaps one day!


----------



## cambi (Feb 4, 2011)

Many Thanks for the help !!!!!!!

Cambi


----------



## annaatkins (Nov 30, 2011)

Great job you guys!
This has been a great help for me! Keep up the good work!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you both kindly, but it would be to your own advantage to complete your public profiles.


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm 63. I was blessed with a father (WWII Wireless Air Gunner in our Canadian Airforce) and his dad, who loved to drag me into all kinds of ugly projects, mischief, and ingenious ways of getting things done. My dad had me sort six 5 gallon pails of nuts, bolts, nails at the ripe old age of 7 into coffee cans and jars and tobacco cans, then he gave the nails away to his best friend, so he could rebuild an old house. I got dragged to that renovation project, denailing old lumber at 8 years old.

And now... I'm doing my own house!

My grandfather, an orignal member of Canada's Northwest Mounted Police, retired into his woodwork shop, and let me hang around and 'help'. I learned about finer woodworking, and later ran my own clock factory.

Then my dad and I got into cars and fuel dragsters, and today, I restore my cars and rebuild my engines.

And here I am, in this Forum, surrounded by men who love to do their work and share their knowledge, again!

Many, many thanks. Keeps me young. :dance3:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

How about some details from your days with a clock factory Norm.


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

harrysin said:


> How about some details from your days with a clock factory Norm.


I was a commercial Millwork project manager for one of Alberta's largest firms back in the late 70s/ early 80s. The owner was a great man, rich and humble, all in one guy. I was recommended to him by one of his managers in Alberta, who'd heard about me from a colleague, where I managed a glass and window and tempering factory of 115 employees. Head office wanted to sell us to PPG Glass, and shut us down, so I put the word around in our office that I was on the job hunt. I was in Winnipeg, Manitoba, like now, at the time.

The General manager from this Dane's company, asked me if I could fly out to Alberta for an interview. SURE!. "Good! The tickets are at the airport!" How's Friday?! OK!

I put my dark blue suit on, and flew out. I walk into the owner's office and see this short, older man, covered in sawdust, fiddling with the electric motor that rotates his new desk model, for an Oil Executive's office! He say's to me to hang tough, take my suit off, beause I've got the job, and tells me I'll get twice my current salary, and they'll pay for the move! Now let's go down to my bar, downstairs and shake hands!

That was the beginning of the best job I ever had, other than working for myself!

The company netted over $14 million per year with a millwork and installer crew of 140 men and women.

Anyway, his real love was clocks! I had a patent on one that I registered back in the early 70s and sold to Seiko. He always wanted to build fine clocks, and so did I! In the early 1980s, Alberta's economy was going through a huge bust. The Oil patch (industry) was moving out and unemployment was huge. Our business was taking a huge hit in projects and he didn't want anybody in his employ to leave. I told him that I wanted to get my clock company going. He told me that he'd like to partner with me, and if I needed any machines or advice, I only had to ask!

As it worked out, I got in at a good time, and only borrowed a few saws and one of his Dust Extractors for about 4 months. We had two shops - one was the wood factory (4,500 sq ft) and on the other side of the street, I rented a Truck Parts warehouse and built our finishing and assembly and clock movement storage over there. We had 47 employees.

We made clock cases for Elgin and Timex, and exported our own lines of grandmother clocks to the US, Europe and Africa (Nigeria mainly), from where it was distributed across the African continent, under a company managed by a US company owned by Elvis Presley's old agent, the Colonel. He saw our clocks at an Atlantic City trade show and ordered a whole container of them!

We also made 3D animal clocks in Walnut, Cherry, Oak and Ash. Bear Oil was one of our customers. One of those multi-head carving machines.

AND, instead of dumping our chips and sawdust, we made firelogs, which we sold throughout western Canada via gas stations.

We only advertised in one trade magazine "Watch and Clock Review". Made the front cover a couple times (awards). Now its called the Watch and Jewellry Review.

I never got the chance to touch one of my fancy machines, other than a tablesaw and a spray gun (We used catalyst finishes to help the cabinet tone for the German Brass movements.) I had to train the finishers, or send them to my old boss's factory for training.

I've got one of the WCR mags around in one of a hundred boxes, but when I find it, I'll post a picture.

We sold the company to Elgin in Chicago. They kept it running for 10 more years, and moved my key people to their Chicago factory.

We could build a clock case faster and cheaper and better than they could! The old Dane taught me a lot. Still learning.


----------



## GaryWard (Jan 9, 2012)

*thanks for the url leads*

Thanks for the leads. I have done some routing years in the past but nothing special. I am looking for a decent router to buy for lightweight projects here at home. any suggestions?:help:

thanks again, Gary


----------



## Hog (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting


----------



## packattack (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice tutorials...gonna try them out and see where it takes me. Thanks!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Please share the results with us Gonzo.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you William, as I've said in the past, I have no secrets, what knowledge I have I'm happy to pass on.


----------



## av973 (Aug 12, 2012)

Great materials for newbie like me. Thank you...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're most welcome Ariel and welcome to the forum, never hesitate to ask questions, in the past we've discussed not only routing and general wood-working, but also speaker building, electronics, metalwork etc.


----------



## MorrisonCharles (Feb 13, 2009)

Would you please delete, "http://members.dodo.com.au/~sharry02/" that appears on each one of your messages. I keep checking to see what you have added and it is always the same stack of electrical equipment.
Thanks for your contributions.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If only could Charles. I somehow added it soon after starting a new thread on climate change but try as I might, I can't find a way to delete it. Perhaps someone will jump in and explain how to delete it or perhaps a moderator will do it for me, unfortunately Mike, the forum liaison is currently in his sick-bed. Get better soon Mike.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> If only could Charles. I somehow added it soon after starting a new thread on climate change but try as I might, I can't find a way to delete it. Perhaps someone will jump in and explain how to delete it or perhaps a moderator will do it for me, unfortunately Mike, the forum liaison is currently in his sick-bed. Get better soon Mike.


Harry, go to "Account settings - edit signature" 

There will be a box in which will be your signature. Delete the required text and save.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Isn't it easy when you know how James, many thanks. Hopefully Charles will now be a very happy member. As always, I aim to please!


----------



## nutbushchris77 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the videos. They have really helped alot. I'm a beginner but hoping one day I can router like yall.... Thanks again.

C.Craig


----------



## nutbushchris77 (Mar 2, 2013)

But keep them coming though. I need all the instructional help I can get.

C.Craig


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Christopher, I've been posting "re-runs" of my earlier projects, some of which may be of interest to you. They appear in the LOBBY, the latest is #9. Also if you have the time, take a journey through my uploads


----------



## nutbushchris77 (Mar 2, 2013)

harrysin said:


> Christopher, I've been posting "re-runs" of my earlier projects, some of which may be of interest to you. They appear in the LOBBY, the latest is #9. Also if you have the time, take a journey through my uploads


I sure will Harry, Thanks. I'm building my table right now and im trying to video it so I too can help others.:big_boss:


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Subscribing - I need all the help I can get

Harry, after just a quick glance, great tutorials. Thanks


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

nutbushchris77 said:


> I sure will Harry, Thanks. I'm building my table right now and im trying to video it so I too can help others.:big_boss:


That,s what I like to here Christopher, there is no substitute for pictures. Show and tell is fine but they don,t show members HOW the project was made.


----------



## cavalier19 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks harry, excellent tutorials. I am based in India.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words. Routing can be a very relaxing and useful hobby.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Oct 28, 2016)

Excellent set of guides, will be using these!

Thank you kind sir!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When I'm fit again I hope to continue producing routing projects, thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Daniel Stilson (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow. These are a big help.


----------

